# My Collection + Storage! [Pic Heavy]



## duckrodeo (May 27, 2012)

*Here's my collection and its storage. *

*Some things are a little messy at the moment (ahem, brushes) but you get the general idea that this stuff is loved! *

*It took me a while to get a good system going where things were easy-to-reach and still organized, without too much rifling around. Anyway, enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


*The overview of the desk. Acrylic cases from Muji storage (5-drawer and 2-drawer Large)*
*

*

*From the right, Palette storage (Plastic desk filing box from The Container Store)*
*

*


*More palettes, smaller plastic filing box also from Container Store. Custom-made palettes from "Anothersoul" on Etsy. Plastic envelope storage from Wal-Mart. Daily-use stuff in top drawer and random eye shadows in the other 4 drawers.*
*

*


*Brushes, blushes,  lip gloss, paint pots, lip liners, eye liners.*
*

*

*The 2-drawer Large Muji container. Paint pots, fluidlines, sharpeners, Random L.A. Splash glitters, Maybelline color tattoos and L'Oreal Infallible shadows. *
*

*

*Lip gloss! MAC lipglass, Dazzleglass, Cremesheen Glass, Kissable Lip colors, Revlon lip gloss, Smashbox, NARS 413 Bleeker St. gloss, Korres, etc.*
*

*

*More lipgloss, MAC Mattenes, Tarte lip products, Urban Decay lipsticks, Kat Von D lipglosses*
*

*

*The last drawer. Random items, New Covergirl blast lipsticks, Too Faced liquid lipsticks, Rock & Republic gloss*
*

*


*The top container: Eyeliner, Pigments, Fix+, Strobe Cream, Eyeliners, some popular lipglosses and/or ones that are almost empty. On the left: A wine glass storage for lip liners. And my clear brow gel that is not going to be used again lol. It's not clear anymore! :-/ *
*

*

*A few dirty brushes and their storage lol. I got these pencil holders at Wal-Mart and filled them with clear beads from Michaels. My foundation is sitting in front of it. *
*

*

*Daily-Use items. NYX Jumbo Eye pencils, mascara, de-puffing gel, concealer, MAC Charcoal Brown eyeshadow for brows. Too faced highlighter and bronzer, foundation, UD mattifying powder, L'Oreal blush. The two small containers next to the compacts are de-potted UD Primer Potions. *
*

*

*Blushes! MAC on the top organized by shade, then the 2nd drawer has Cremeblends, then Hey, Sailor blushes, then Mineralize Blushes. Two NARS blushes: Deep Throat and Gaiety. *
*

*

*MSF's (Blonde, Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink), Pearlmatte powder, Crew Highlighter, EDSF powders, Prep+Prime compact, Blush Ombres.*
*

*

*MAC Quads, Beauty Powders, Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous. *
*

*

*Extra Dimension shadows, Mineralize Shadows, MAC Creamy Bisque (used just about every day, so it's not kept with the others) Victoria's Secret palette, Sigma shadow sample, NARS Lhasa, Douce France trio, Bobbi Brown Black Ruby sparkle palette*
*

*


*Single Eyeshadows. One day I will de-pot them, but in the mean time, I keep them in ice cube trays. Urban Decay on the left, MAC on the right. I keep them in the pencil drawer of the desk. *
*

*

*Lipsticks. MAC on the left storage in a 60-spot dot ice cube tray, which works perfect! They are alphabetized. Then a couple of NARS lipsticks, Bobbi Brown, Dior, Revlon Lip Butters, Covergirl lipsticks, L'Oreal Shades, Maybelline, Rimmel lipsticks.*
*

*


*Palettes that are not going to be de-potted*
*

*

*De-potted eyeshadows. Mostly drugstore brands, but also Rock & Republic Shadows, Urban Decay Vol 3 and 4 Book of Shadows, Urban Decay Deluxe Shadows, Stila shadows.*
*

*




*Thank you for looking! *


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2012)

I love that wine glass!  And I think using ice trays for single eyeshadows is a very clever idea.


----------



## kimbunney (May 27, 2012)

So nice!! I love the ice cube tray idea! I never thought of that!


----------



## duckrodeo (May 28, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> So nice!! I love the ice cube tray idea! I never thought of that!


  	Thanks! I was at the grocery store one day and the idea just popped into my head. It's easy to see everything and not have to sift through the shadows to find what I'm looking for!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 20, 2012)

Love your collection!!!!


----------



## duckrodeo (Jun 20, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> Love your collection!!!!


  	Thank you, GlamQueen!


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 21, 2012)

I think that is the perfect sized collection! Big enough to create any look you want but the same time everything gets love and attention! Very well organised


----------



## Carriee (Jun 24, 2012)

I need some of those Anothersoul palettes! And love your single eyeshadow storage, good idea


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The anothersoul palettes are fab. *nods*


----------



## princess sarah (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently picked up some of those ice trays to store my lipsticks in as well after seeing your idea.... THANKYOU!

  	Love your collection too, love all those gorgeous lip products you have


----------



## tiffabutt (Jul 5, 2012)

I really love the way you've organized everything! Where did you get that top container with the eyeliners, pigments, etc? I want something like that!


----------



## SomethingBeauty (Jul 8, 2012)

great collection! Jealous of your Alice in Wonderland palette haha.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2012)

A very pretty collection ! But avoid daylight for your products, if you want your makeup to last much longer.


----------



## duckrodeo (Jul 8, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> A very pretty collection ! But avoid daylight for your products, if you want your makeup to last much longer.


  	Thank you! I've heard of keeping items out of the bathroom, but I've never heard about keeping them out of daylight, but I guess that makes sense. I'm always super careful to make sure there isn't much heat or any brightness that would alter the products by making them melt or fade. The corner of the room that my desk is in is far away from the window and kind of tucked into its own little cavern for that reason. My lipsticks and most of the sensitive cream items are kept in the drawers, so they really don't see much light.


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 9, 2012)

So nice!  I think I need to get some Muji drawers, too


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, very pretty collection!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 24, 2012)

great collection and love the way you've organized your makeup


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 6, 2012)

i love how you use the ice cube trays for storage!! never seen this before


----------



## EndingStart (Aug 11, 2012)

Omg I'm drooling. And you've given me lots of ideas for updating my storage. Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## prettygirl (Aug 14, 2012)

I think I just died and went to make up heaven . Lol. GREAT COLLECTION!


----------



## duckrodeo (Aug 14, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> I think I just died and went to make up heaven . Lol. GREAT COLLECTION!


  	Thanks! It is quite unruly lol, but in a good way! I love my makeup


----------



## Magenta924 (Aug 14, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]*Here's my collection and its storage. *[/COLOR]  [COLOR=4B0082]*Some things are a little messy at the moment (ahem, brushes) but you get the general idea that this stuff is loved! *[/COLOR]  [COLOR=4B0082]*It took me a while to get a good system going where things were easy-to-reach and still organized, without too much rifling around. Anyway, enjoy!  *[/COLOR]   [COLOR=4B0082]*The overview of the desk. Acrylic cases from Muji storage (5-drawer and 2-drawer Large)*[/COLOR] *[COLOR=4B0082]
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]*  [COLOR=4B0082]*From the right, Palette storage (Plastic desk filing box from The Container Store)*[/COLOR] *[COLOR=4B0082]
> ...


 Beautiful collection


----------



## Kurtina88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice collection! Love the blushes


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 15, 2012)

So jealous lol  wish my collection had half the stuff you do. Love your blushes and the ice tray idea is absolute genius


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Banging collex! THX for sharing! Love the ice cube tray idea!


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the muji drawers!  I think I'm going to ask for some of those for christmas!


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

love those custom palette!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

That ice trey for your eyeshadows is kinda a genious idea! I think I am going to copy you and do that. Great collection! And NOT ONE THING looks unorangized/messy about your setup!


----------



## tats (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice collection and I love how neat and organized it is


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 15, 2012)

Amazing collection!!!! Your palette collection...oh mai gawd


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 16, 2012)

Lovely collection. I hope, one day, my collection can be that large and organized!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2012)

Amazing collection!


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

what a gorgeous collection


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 17, 2012)

You´ve got a super pretty collection!  Gorgeous!


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Oct 20, 2012)

I am INSANELY jealous of your collection. 

  	I LOVE the ice cube tray idea for eyeshadows! As soon as I move, that's what I'm doing! Maybe even before I move.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 23, 2012)

WOW!!! great collection!!!


----------



## roop300 (Nov 26, 2012)

ice cube trays = brilliant idea !


----------



## Honi (Dec 22, 2012)

Very nice collection  Love the idea with the icecube trays!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 22, 2012)

awesome collection!!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 24, 2012)

I love the way you organized your collection! I need to do something like this!


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh wow love those muji drawers and such a good idea to keep the eyeshadows in ice cube trays. Brilliant!


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow! Your ice cube idea is so genius!


----------



## josephine90 (Apr 21, 2013)

Love your collection! i probably do not even own 1/4th of it and mine is still in a mess lol..maybe i need some kind of system too hehe


----------



## Denae78 (Jun 4, 2013)

Love the eye shadows in ice cube tray idea!


----------

